# Joiseygal's 2011 Bloodcrest Manor Haunted Walk Through



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Although our area experienced some really bad weather that affected the outcome of Halloween attendance. I still had 25 people come through the haunt and was able to get some video footage. Anyway here is my 2011 Home Haunt Video. Enjoy!


----------



## Tokwik (Oct 12, 2011)

Love the editing, especially the parts where you cut to the responses of the people coming through.

The group of women at the end was priceless. "holy s#!t". Too funny.

Great clip.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

GREAT Job! Reactions are priceless.... Love the nursery!


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Sorry about the weather but WOW! That was kick ass. Fantastic!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

WOW, that was fun!!! You gave me some great ideas for next year. Nice job.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

JoiseyGal....
This may be the best walk thru vid I have ever seen....
Really enjoyed it...OUTSTANDING design work, and actors...you really know how to set-up a scene......Thanks for sharing..


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice job JoiseyGal!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I actually had footage on a security camera I purchased when I sold my Gemmy's, but I don't know how to get it to edit. The file will not work in my editing program. Anyway I thought I would get the footage I had to make up a video for this years haunt without getting totally frustrated. If I can eventually get it to work than I will upload that as scare footage.


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Brillaint job Sharon, I agree, you know how to set up a scene. And you have great actors/actress'. Look forward to that scare footage.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Wow Sharon, You went ALL Out this year. For those of us that know your property, it's AMAZING how much you cram into that space, and how effective it is. Honestly, You should be doing this professionally. 

Geez, I can't get ONE actor for my haunt, How did you get SO MANY. The actors and your use of them really makes your haunt extra special. I love everything you do. SUper Creepy!!

Hopefully next year we'll have better weather and better attendance all around.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow guys...Thanks for the nice comments! I have some returning actors from last year and than three of the actors from the haunt I worked at helped me out. They actually cancelled working at the pro haunt to help me with my home haunt. I was able to have more rooms because I was lucky to get some more fence panels. I'm thinking about making a few more wall panels for next year than I should be good with walls for my yard.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

WOW!!!! That is super scary!! Loved it!!!  

...jotting down notes.....


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

this really creeped me out!

and i must say that i loved your nursery scene. the lady in the hoody really creeps me out. it makes me think of all the crazy women that harm their chidren. is that what you were going for? 

great walkthrough. you are amazing!


----------

